# Hotcig Smart Tank



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Mouth to Lung grade performance from one of the world's smallest tanks with an atomizer head designed and produced by Hotcig!






coil:1.8ohm/1.2ohm
22MM Diameter
2ML liquid capacity
Medical SS316 high borosilicate glass tank
Drip tip replaceable
Top filling
Mini design

Package includes:

Leather box
Replacement parts
Smart 22MM tank
Coil heads (one preinstalled)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Drip tip replaceable - 
Hotcig - 
Packaging - 
2ml tank - 
Non RBA (from what I can gather, need to watch the vid at lunch) -

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

The side by side at 2:13 with the Smart 22mm and a Merlin Mini 24mm caught my eye since they both hold the same amount of liquid. I really like my MM's, but Augvape missed the boat on capacity in a 24mm. As for the Smart... high ohm coil heads vs rebuildable takes it out of the game for me, but it is interesting.


----------



## Silver (31/1/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Interesting

Always keeping an eye out for good commercial coil mouth to lung options

So far for me its the Nautilus Mini, Nautilus X and Evod1 that are on the podium

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/17)

Nice find.. Something we can all afford Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

